# Camo Clothing for Women



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ladies:

My wife of 23 years has decided to take up archery. I guess with the last child leaving home she things spending time with me might be fun.

Based on recommendations I read in this forum; I'm letting her make her own decision about what to buy. We've already been out shopping for bows and she has settled on the Parker Sidekick. She likes that fact that it isn't real expensive (she's never shot so she's not totally sold on archery yet) and she's able to grow into it as she gets her archery muscles strengthened. My questions is simple; what are the ladies opinions of the Sidekick? Is she making a good decision. I've been how hunting for as long as we've been married by I know little about Parker bows.

Second question is where do you ladies buy your camo clothes? Not much selection in Cabelas, Gander Mountain etc. Men's sizes only go down to Medium most of the time and they're not made to fit a female body (thankfully) anyway.

Thanks for your help


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

goathollowhunte said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ladies:
> 
> ...


I cant answer about the bow, i know nothing about Parker.. If its not a good one, she'll let you know soon enough!
Clothing, thats a toughie.. There are a few clothiers out there for the girls, but in my case they are just too expensive, so i opt for the "take what you can find" at Cabelas and Basspro's, but most of my camo is from the end of year clearance sales at Walmart and is mens sizes.. if she is really small, some of the youth boys may fit. If its cold weather, you'll want the clothes not so form fitting, for layering. My favorite fair weather pants are womens Mossy oak.. i think Cabelas carries them. 
I either outgrow or ruin my hunting clothes, so i go for the old tried and trues.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Keep watching. My friend Mary is working on designing a line of hunting clothes and casual wear for women called Trophy Chicks. Based on what we have discussed is will be GREAT!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

JAG said:


> I cant answer about the bow, i know nothing about Parker.. If its not a good one, she'll let you know soon enough!
> Clothing, thats a toughie.. There are a few clothiers out there for the girls, but in my case they are just too expensive, so i opt for the "take what you can find" at Cabelas and Basspro's, but most of my camo is from the end of year clearance sales at Walmart and is mens sizes.. if she is really small, some of the youth boys may fit. If its cold weather, you'll want the clothes not so form fitting, for layering. My favorite fair weather pants are womens Mossy oak.. i think Cabelas carries them.
> I either outgrow or ruin my hunting clothes, so i go for the old tried and trues.


Ditto about the bow and hunting clothes...Wally world for my outer camo layer and I also wear under armor when it's getting later in the season. for winter hunting: I went to a local hardware store and got men's insulated camo overalls and jacket. Arms are a little long, but it works. I can't see buying overpriced camo just because it says ladies on the tag.

Hope that helps! 

Please let your wife know she's always welcome to join AT! Happy Shooting!


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I can recommend SHE Safari clothing for women. It is not only really cute but pratical too. You can check out there website at shesafari.com


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I just use the guy's camo clothing as well. They are kinda long in the sleeves and legs, but roll up the legs or stick them in your boots. I usually look for something with elastic or some other way to tighten around the ankles. Sleeves are a little harder because I don't want all the extra bulk around my wrists. I'm not a fashion type gal. I'm going hunting and sitting in a tree by myself I really don't care what I look like and I'm sure the deer don't care, as long as I'm comfy.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lady Dream Season*

Scentblocker has a Lady Dream Season line, really nice and you can get the ladies boots to match.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

shesafari.com is the only link you need...clothes made just for women and it is top quality. They have all the good camo patterns as well!


----------



## rabbit07 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hey*

What I tell my boyfriend is if I am not comfortable with it then I dont want it. If it is not comfortable to me than I get stiff and think about other things than shooting. So as long as she is comfortable with it than thats what she needs. Just make sure is ok with it or she wont like it.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

you can look on www.highmaintenancecamo.com also.


----------



## mike&bonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

Try the new ScentBlocker Ladies...I love it! Good luck!


----------



## TxStarr (Jul 24, 2006)

goathollowhunte said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ladies:
> 
> ...


The only thing I know about the Sidekick is that it now comes in pink camo :clap: (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7125384) and I am up the creek on getting one for a few years b/c I just got a Buckshot last year.  (No problems with the Buckshot but there's no pink on the darn thing!!) I have come to love my Parker bow—I am more accurate and am shooting with the boys now (four of us shooting at the same dot, closest one to the center wins, I am holding my own!). As for camo, I just buy stuff in the men's section. The sleeves and legs are a little long but I roll the sleeves up and tuck the legs in my boots.


----------



## Penny (Jun 20, 2008)

Although I don't know about the Sidekick I love my Parker and I just bought my son a Parker. Bows and cloths a good fit is what's important and depending on your ladies size it can be a challenge to get cloths to fit. I've taken to adding paint to cloths that do fit. No joke. Nothing worse than high water paints that want to fall down to your ankles because the waist is so big. It's not a fashion show in the woods, it's about breaking up the body line to blend. Baggi cloths make allot of noise too so an argument over "fit" is valid. If you can't find anything simply spray paint over some leaves onto cloths that do.


----------



## NVDiamond (Jun 30, 2008)

*Camo*


I found some awesome camo at Sportsmans Warehouse this year. I was totally dreading having to buy guys camo that was to long in the arms and didn't fit right in the hip area....well in the ladies section at SW they had the perfect stuff. I am 5'2 and small framed so when I looked at the guys stuff...they didn't even have a mens small size so there was no way it would work. In the ladies camo the sizes went all the way to womens small and the fit was right for womens bodies.

I am not sure what camo colors they sell in other stores, but I was able to find Max1 (which is what works for our area) in the cutest outfit. The pants fit super well, not to long and the top was in a super cute cut. I would definitely recommend it to others. 

Good Luck on finding the right stuff!

NVDiamond


----------



## Sawed_Off (Sep 26, 2007)

goathollowhunte said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ladies:
> 
> ...



My Mother-in-Law just got the Parker Sidekick and she absolutely LOVES it. Although she does not hunt, she loves shooting 3D with her hubby and my hubby and me. The difference in her 3D scores were nothing less than drastic! She went from shooting 189-200 (for 30 targets) to shooting 230-240 almost over night. I'm sure your wife will enjoy shooting the Sidekick! BTW...my Mother-in-Law is in her mid 60's and she has absolutely no problems with shooting the Sidekick even inspite of back problems...VERY smooth bow!

As far as the Camo issue...I just buy off the rack at whatever hunting store we happen to be at. No, there are no inexpensive "women's" hunting gear out there. But, on the other hand for hunting, I look for comfort as opposed to style. My only issues with buying mens hunting clothes has been with gloves and boots. I'm still looking for a pair of boots and a pair of gloves that fit right and will keep me even moderately warm in the winter hunting season. That, BTW is why I started bow hunting...so I could hunt while it's still relatively warm...lol!

Anyway, sorry if this was too long. I'm sure you and your wife will enjoy hunting together. The "tales from the hunt" will draw the two of you closer together than you can imagine. Good Luck to the both of you!

DebB


----------



## Koatic (Sep 17, 2006)

My wife has been having a difficult time finding camo's that fit her size "00" waist with a 32" length. We found a few of the the army surplus websites that carried the smaller sizes if anybody else is having the same troubles. Pricing was less then the hunting stores.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry i am no help here i just where what the bf doesnt hehheheheh:wink:


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Bass Pro has a few items in their 'Redhead for Her" line. I bought a pair of insulated bibs last year and the fit is great! Also they were under $80 which after shopping around I found was a pretty good price for insulated bibs and I was mostly seeing Mens stuff. My 4 in 1 coat I bought at Wally World as I did my unlined pants.


----------



## pearsongal305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*CAmo*

Well, I will put in my 2 cents too...lol
I bought myhunting camo at Bass Pro...
However, a site I buy FUN camo from is highmaintenancecamo.com.
They ae reasonable and have some great stuff...
also, i buy camo by the yard and make ALOT of me and myhusband's own stuff too, I haev even learned that I can make our son camo too...
and now can put our naems and sponsorshipsonthem all by myself!!!
lol
good luck to her, it is great to add ladies !!!!


----------

